# GoBank + Wal-Mart = Nightmare!!!



## GastonGasser (Jul 25, 2017)

This is my first time posting on this site so I'll try to be as brief as possible.
I've been using Uber gobank for around 5 months. I always see them advertising "go to Walmart if you ever need to load money onto your card". About a month-and-a-half ago that's exactly what I did.
Walmart out in the valley is where I went. I loaded $25 at the Walmart Money Center inside the main store. Everything seemed to go fine at first-I opened up the gobank app on my phone and I could see that the $25 had loaded successfully on to my card. About 30 minutes later I was at a drive-thru ordering lunch and my card was declined. I immediately open to the app and see that a debit had been made for exactly $25. I called gobank to see what that was about and they told me that the same business that I loaded the $25 at had debited $25 out of my account and I needed to call them to take care of it. So I called Walmart explain to them what happened and they told me that there was nothing they could do and it was my Banks fault. After being on the phone back and forth for a couple hours with both these places I gave up.
I end up Calling back the next day and a case was opened with gobank, I sent them all the information they asked for, the receipt, the time, typed up storie / explanation about what happened. They also cancelled my gobank debit card and said they were sending a new one I'm case the card was compromised .
A couple weeks go by and I hear nothing. So I call gobank back again and ask him what's going on. Spoke with someone who told me he had absolutely no record that I had ever even called to report anything in the first place. So once again another couple hours or wasted of my day opening a new case and sending in all the information again. And my card is never been canceled and a new one has never been sent so this whole time a potentially compromised card number could have still been activated. Fast forward another couple weeks and I hear nothing again.
--And the icing on the cake, I called gobank back tonight and I heard a automated voice message explain to me that I had lost the case! So to sum it up Walmart or go bank one of the two stole $25 from me and rather than reimburse me like any normal bank would they gave me the run around for a month-and-a-half only to tell me to go f myself.
That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

That sucks. You should do all you can to get in with a normal bank.

Not familiar with them but as I peruse the website it looks like another one of the fun ways in which being in America and having problems with access to finance can screw a person.



> Deposit cash on your GoBank debit card for just $4.95 or less at participating retailers. Just ask the cashier to add cash directly to your card at the register. Limits apply.


That is crazy. I think in my entire life, like decades of having checking/debit accounts, I've paid no more than $30 in fees--that includes cost to have the accounts, any money from taking out of non-brand ATMs (I go multiple years between doing this as I hate paying $3 to get my own money). That would include all of the times I've had to hit up a non-brand ATM, monthly charges, etc. I just refuse to pay them, they'll screw you. $4.95 just to deposit cash is absolutely bonkers.


> Deposit up to $500 for a flat fee of $5.95 at thousands of stores nationwide


Damn. So if I give $100 to somebody it's a 6% surcharge?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GastonGasser said:


> This is my first time posting on this site so I'll try to be as brief as possible.
> I've been using Uber gobank for around 5 months. I always see them advertising "go to Walmart if you ever need to load money onto your card". About a month-and-a-half ago that's exactly what I did.
> Walmart out in the valley is where I went. I loaded $25 at the Walmart Money Center inside the main store. Everything seemed to go fine at first-I opened up the gobank app on my phone and I could see that the $25 had loaded successfully on to my card. About 30 minutes later I was at a drive-thru ordering lunch and my card was declined. I immediately open to the app and see that a debit had been made for exactly $25. I called gobank to see what that was about and they told me that the same business that I loaded the $25 at had debited $25 out of my account and I needed to call them to take care of it. So I called Walmart explain to them what happened and they told me that there was nothing they could do and it was my Banks fault. After being on the phone back and forth for a couple hours with both these places I gave up.
> I end up Calling back the next day and a case was opened with gobank, I sent them all the information they asked for, the receipt, the time, typed up storie / explanation about what happened. They also cancelled my gobank debit card and said they were sending a new one I'm case the card was compromised .
> ...


Sounds like Wal Mart & Go Bank gave you the old Uber Shuffle.

ROPE A DOPE SCHOOL OF SUPPORT MANAGEMENT.

JUST LIKE UBER SUPPORT.

TIRE THEM OUT UNTIL THEY JUST WANT TO LEAVE AND NEVER RETURN !.

RESOLVED !



GastonGasser said:


> This is my first time posting on this site so I'll try to be as brief as possible.
> I've been using Uber gobank for around 5 months. I always see them advertising "go to Walmart if you ever need to load money onto your card". About a month-and-a-half ago that's exactly what I did.
> Walmart out in the valley is where I went. I loaded $25 at the Walmart Money Center inside the main store. Everything seemed to go fine at first-I opened up the gobank app on my phone and I could see that the $25 had loaded successfully on to my card. About 30 minutes later I was at a drive-thru ordering lunch and my card was declined. I immediately open to the app and see that a debit had been made for exactly $25. I called gobank to see what that was about and they told me that the same business that I loaded the $25 at had debited $25 out of my account and I needed to call them to take care of it. So I called Walmart explain to them what happened and they told me that there was nothing they could do and it was my Banks fault. After being on the phone back and forth for a couple hours with both these places I gave up.
> I end up Calling back the next day and a case was opened with gobank, I sent them all the information they asked for, the receipt, the time, typed up storie / explanation about what happened. They also cancelled my gobank debit card and said they were sending a new one I'm case the card was compromised .
> ...


File a case with small claims court.
Bill for your time used also.

Contact better business.

Contact fair credit bureau.
Contact your Senator and Congressman about this theft and the unsatisfactory method of them casually brushing you off while stealing from you.

NEVER LET A THIEF GO UNPUNISHED !

Even if it costs you time.

Never Accept Quagmire Resolutions.
Running on Quicksand exhausts the finest athlete.
Fill the Pit.
Drain the Swamp.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Use GreenDot...

Been using that since I started Ubering...

Keeps track of all my expenses...

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

$25 is not much to some people, but a lot to others, that is why this might work.

You can try this. You are in the LA area which has a number of local TV stations. Some of them have a series on their news programs where they do highlight consumer issues. Contact one of your local stations. Neither Gobank nor Walmart want bad publicity.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GastonGasser said:


> So to sum it up Walmart or go bank one of the two stole $25 from me and rather than reimburse me like any normal bank would they gave me the run around for a month-and-a-half only to tell me to go f myself.


Now don't forget to add the 8 hours you spent on the phone with GoBank on 3 separate occasions. Isn't technology and the gig economy just wonderful.


----------



## GastonGasser (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the responses, it really means a lot that people actually took the time to read my experience and to relate some feedback on it. Fyi I do have other bank accounts-the gobank one was mainly for using instant pay free of charge. 
Yes $25 is not that much but when you live paycheck to paycheck (or day by day in my case) it can actually amount to a lot when the time spent back and forth with these people is factored in.
I appreciate all the suggestions- write Congress, contact news ect but I think I'm just going to chalk this up as a loss and a lesson learned. I'm trying to keep the perspective of "at least it wasn't $500". 
The other thing I forgot to mention was that every single person that I spoke with either at Walmart or at gobank was extremely rude and unhelpful, almost passive aggressive when I think about the fact that nothing was done even after I was told a case of been opened. It just seems so weird to me why all those people behave like that. It's like if you hate your job so much find another Hustle that you can at least not being an a-hole. That's my opinion anyway.
And I agree a thief should never go unpunished or at least a thief should never go with the idea in their head that they got away because the person they stole from gave up in their Quest. I just think I've already put in like literally 2 full work days of uber dealing with this $25 "for the principal" problem.
Again, when I think about how these people acted towards me it almost makes me ashamed to be a human being.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ok so let's gets this straight..... you went to Walmart to load $25 cash unto your Uber/GoBank Debit card and just 30 mins later youriver card was "declined" at a drive thru? So... why would you pay a fee just to load cash unto your debit card if you were going to spend a good chunk of it just a half hour later? And then you say that you "immediately" opened the app and seen that exactly $25 was debited? So who was it debited by, it usually has the name of the merchant/date and time that the transaction took place?? They should rename this section hogwash instead of "stories". Lmao


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this nonsense because it can help make others cautious.
I have gobank because I like to cash out and also keep my uber funds completely separate from my other income. I have had times where my gobank card has been declined when I checked it and there was money in it just "not available at this time" which is very unreliable. Now after I cash out, I transfer the money from gobank to another acc in my bank.


----------



## GastonGasser (Jul 25, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Ok so let's gets this straight..... you went to Walmart to load $25 cash unto your Uber/GoBank Debit card and just 30 mins later youriver card was "declined" at a drive thru? So... why would you pay a fee just to load cash unto your debit card if you were going to spend a good chunk of it just a half hour later? And then you say that you "immediately" opened the app and seen that exactly $25 was debited? So who was it debited by, it usually has the name of the merchant/date and time that the transaction took place?? They should rename this section hogwash instead of "stories". Lmao





chitown73 said:


> Ok so let's gets this straight..... you went to Walmart to load $25 cash unto your Uber/GoBank Debit card and just 30 mins later youriver card was "declined" at a drive thru? So... why would you pay a fee just to load cash unto your debit card if you were going to spend a good chunk of it just a half hour later? And then you say that you "immediately" opened the app and seen that exactly $25 was debited? So who was it debited by, it usually has the name of the merchant/date and time that the transaction took place?? They should rename this section hogwash instead of "stories". Lmao


Yes I went to load $25 at wall Mart. I did not pay a fee. It's free to load the gobank card at wall Mart, hence why I was there in the first place. That's probably my 2nd time entering a wall Mart in my entire life. Believe me, I was there for 1 reason and that was to put money on my card, for no fee. 
Not sure what difference it makes as to why I did that, but I'll explain if you feel it will give my "hogwash" story, more credibility;
I don't own a car. I rent a car from a company called hyrecar. I don't rent by the week or the month, I rent by the day. So each day I extend my rental and each day I pay the fee. I can't pay for the rental in cash, only on a card. the rental I had was $44 a day. I had approx $30 in my uber earning not yet cashed out. I wanted to take care of paying for the rental early in the day, so everything else minus gas would be profit. I put $25 on the card with the plan to cash out the uber earning to give myself enough to pay for rental and pay for some fast food. When the card was declined I hadn't yet cashed out the $30 When this has happened before, I go to 711 and pay the fee to get money on the card. I had been hearing that wallmary charges no fee, and I was near a wall Mart (which doesn't always happen being as there a zero wallmarts on the Westside of los angeles, where I usually drive).
If you would read my story and I actually paid attention to it you would see that I explained it was debited by the same company who added it, Walmart. That according to my bank. Now according to Walmart I never set foot in the store. And yes I know the receipt says the merchant in the time I provided the receipt to go Bank I have proof that this happened and yet my case was still denied. That's the whole reason for writing the story to begin with. Hence why were talking about you in and using words like "theif".
Like I said, this is my first time posting here, but I find it fascinating that some believe a person would waste an hour or so coming up with of all things, this story. With all due respect sir, if I was going to make up a story, it would consist of hookers, cocaine, penthouse suites, starting off the story as an Uber driver and ending the story as a fighter pilot. In other words it wouldn't be a lame story about how I got took for $25 by Walmart LMFAO
But now that I think about it, I realize the dude who called this a fabrication most likely has some personal interest in one of those companies. Possibly the ghost of Sam Walton?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

GastonGasser said:


> Yes $25 is not that much


Who cares if it was $5. You were ripped off. It would definitely anger me just on principle. I'd be way less mad if I spent $25 on a new lamp and dropped it, smashing it, on the way out of the store than if somebody stole $10 from me.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You should be filing a complaint with the banking commission ( or whatever it is called) in your state, your State's Attorney General office.


----------



## GastonGasser (Jul 25, 2017)

UPDATE: I called GOBANK again a couple days ago to inquire about the debit card they were supposed to send me that I never received. To make a long story short i was told by the rep that my original (compromised) card was never cancelled and a new one never sent LMAO. However GOBANK agreed to put the $25 that was missing back into my account thus solving the original problem that I had posted about. So although it took along time and alot of phone calls. GOBANK finally did the right thing.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

Does any one get shutdown by fuber gobank for loading too much money in there? I am thinking about getting one but I saw on the other forums that people getting account closed for loading money in there and there is a monthly loading limit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jesus... That rental is $308 dollars a week....please tell me it came with commercial insurance included


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GastonGasser said:


> Yes I went to load $25 at wall Mart. I did not pay a fee. It's free to load the gobank card at wall Mart, hence why I was there in the first place. That's probably my 2nd time entering a wall Mart in my entire life. Believe me, I was there for 1 reason and that was to put money on my card, for no fee.
> Not sure what difference it makes as to why I did that, but I'll explain if you feel it will give my "hogwash" story, more credibility;
> I don't own a car. I rent a car from a company called hyrecar. I don't rent by the week or the month, I rent by the day. So each day I extend my rental and each day I pay the fee. I can't pay for the rental in cash, only on a card. the rental I had was $44 a day. I had approx $30 in my uber earning not yet cashed out. I wanted to take care of paying for the rental early in the day, so everything else minus gas would be profit. I put $25 on the card with the plan to cash out the uber earning to give myself enough to pay for rental and pay for some fast food. When the card was declined I hadn't yet cashed out the $30 When this has happened before, I go to 711 and pay the fee to get money on the card. I had been hearing that wallmary charges no fee, and I was near a wall Mart (which doesn't always happen being as there a zero wallmarts on the Westside of los angeles, where I usually drive).
> If you would read my story and I actually paid attention to it you would see that I explained it was debited by the same company who added it, Walmart. That according to my bank. Now according to Walmart I never set foot in the store. And yes I know the receipt says the merchant in the time I provided the receipt to go Bank I have proof that this happened and yet my case was still denied. That's the whole reason for writing the story to begin with. Hence why were talking about you in and using words like "theif".
> ...


You're paying $44 a day to rent a car to do uber? And you can't keep track of your profit unless you never mix it with your other money? Plus, most times you pay a fee to load the card?

$25 lost is the least of your problems.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why are y'all using anything other than a regular bank? Youre being tracked either way, might as well get an account for a bank with a branch every other block with 24/7 support.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I think, that the name GoBank should have been a red flag.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

American Express has a prepaid card called Serve ...had it for 5 years I preload $100 aweek on it for misc expenses . Cost to load is zero


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

GoBank has worked well for me (I also have a Wells Fargo account). I get a $9 cashback bonus on my Sprint payment. The cashback when I get gas at ARCO covers the $0.35 fee they charge for using a debit card, and I've received cashback at WalMart when I've pulled out cash with purchases.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

GastonGasser said:


> Yes I went to load $25 at wall Mart. I did not pay a fee. It's free to load the gobank card at wall Mart, hence why I was there in the first place. That's probably my 2nd time entering a wall Mart in my entire life. Believe me, I was there for 1 reason and that was to put money on my card, for no fee.
> Not sure what difference it makes as to why I did that, but I'll explain if you feel it will give my "hogwash" story, more credibility;
> I don't own a car. I rent a car from a company called hyrecar. I don't rent by the week or the month, I rent by the day. So each day I extend my rental and each day I pay the fee. I can't pay for the rental in cash, only on a card. the rental I had was $44 a day. I had approx $30 in my uber earning not yet cashed out. I wanted to take care of paying for the rental early in the day, so everything else minus gas would be profit. I put $25 on the card with the plan to cash out the uber earning to give myself enough to pay for rental and pay for some fast food. When the card was declined I hadn't yet cashed out the $30 When this has happened before, I go to 711 and pay the fee to get money on the card. I had been hearing that wallmary charges no fee, and I was near a wall Mart (which doesn't always happen being as there a zero wallmarts on the Westside of los angeles, where I usually drive).
> If you would read my story and I actually paid attention to it you would see that I explained it was debited by the same company who added it, Walmart. That according to my bank. Now according to Walmart I never set foot in the store. And yes I know the receipt says the merchant in the time I provided the receipt to go Bank I have proof that this happened and yet my case was still denied. That's the whole reason for writing the story to begin with. Hence why were talking about you in and using words like "theif".
> ...


You're paying $1,300/mo to rent a car???

Anyway I feel like the Walmart employee may have stolen your money.

Or he made a mistake. If he ran the transaction and immediately cancelled, it would explain why there was a pending deposit still shown on your app, why it was declined because the available balance was zero, and why it disappeared completely after it processed.

Admittedly I've never used these "cash check" type places before so I don't know how they work.

But you really should get a regular checking account. Walmart and GoBank take advantage of the poor by charging outrageous fees.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

There's a reason they are called banksters.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Jesus... That rental is $308 dollars a week....please tell me it came with commercial insurance included





henrygates said:


> You're paying $1,300/mo to rent a car???


It is quite mind boggling. I feel bad when I read these threads and see ignorant people getting exploited in this way. But there is a point where they need to accept some personal responsibility as well. That one thread about "are you otherwise unemployable?" comes to mind. Are there really _no_ better options for some of these people??



henrygates said:


> Anyway I feel like the Walmart employee may have stolen your money.


I think you hit the nail on the head here. That or they had no clue what GoBank is or what the OP was trying to do, and their drawer was $25 over at the end of their shift. Thread is almost a year old though so it's moot by now.



stevenh1975 said:


> Does any one get shutdown by fuber gobank for loading too much money in there? I am thinking about getting one but I saw on the other forums that people getting account closed for loading money in there and there is a monthly loading limit.


That makes sense to me. Seems like a great way to launder money (on a smaller scale). I am sure GoBank does this because of federal law; they seem like a scummy enough company to not care otherwise.


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

GastonGasser said:


> This is my first time posting on this site so I'll try to be as brief as possible.
> I've been using Uber gobank for around 5 months. I always see them advertising "go to Walmart if you ever need to load money onto your card". About a month-and-a-half ago that's exactly what I did.
> Walmart out in the valley is where I went. I loaded $25 at the Walmart Money Center inside the main store. Everything seemed to go fine at first-I opened up the gobank app on my phone and I could see that the $25 had loaded successfully on to my card. About 30 minutes later I was at a drive-thru ordering lunch and my card was declined. I immediately open to the app and see that a debit had been made for exactly $25. I called gobank to see what that was about and they told me that the same business that I loaded the $25 at had debited $25 out of my account and I needed to call them to take care of it. So I called Walmart explain to them what happened and they told me that there was nothing they could do and it was my Banks fault. After being on the phone back and forth for a couple hours with both these places I gave up.
> I end up Calling back the next day and a case was opened with gobank, I sent them all the information they asked for, the receipt, the time, typed up storie / explanation about what happened. They also cancelled my gobank debit card and said they were sending a new one I'm case the card was compromised .
> ...


Simple. Go to Walmart and steal $25 worth of stuff to make up for it. Or better yet, add punitive damages and steal $50. Or $100. Just grab as much as possible, screw them.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> I think, that the name GoBank should have been a red flag.


I was thinking StopBank.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now don't forget to add the 8 hours you spent on the phone with GoBank on 3 separate occasions. Isn't technology and the gig economy just wonderful.


The Una Bomber was Right !


----------

